

Theorem (YC S14) aims to be the Priceline for fashion - dalton
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/11/now-launching-out-of-y-combinator-theorem-aims-to-be-the-priceline-for-fashion/

======
aaronbrethorst
I'm guessing they're going to get a C&D on their name before too long:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_(clothing_retailer)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_\(clothing_retailer\))

------
colbyh
It'll be interesting to see how this develops. I'm a little worried that
people's first inclination will be to always offer half of everything and hope
it goes through, which might cause the sellers to simply raise their prices on
the site. Focusing on luxury goods is also a bit of a gamble because the
people that buy they are generally savvy enough to watch for sales themselves
(which often go far beyond 50% off).

That being said, this space desperately needs innovation and I hope I'm wrong
about all of the points above!

------
jabelk
TIL that there is a market for $150 purple/red/yellow plaid shirts.

~~~
mikeyouse
Did you miss when Nordstrom bought Trunkclub for $350M last week? There's
definitely a market for high-end clothing.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/nordstrom-acquires-mens-
sho...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/nordstrom-acquires-mens-shopping-
service-trunk-club/)

------
ninguem2
Interesting to see that associating a mathematical term to a fashion company
is no longer a bad idea.

